# Where to start



## scc39 (Apr 12, 2012)

Apologies - this is probably covered somewhere on here, but I've been looking for ages and am a bit lost!  

I have recently suffered a miscarriage, which coincided with the break up of my long-term relationship.  I am 36 and, whilst it's early days since the miscarriage and too soon to be making any finite decisions, I am thinking very seriously about going it alone, but don't know where to start.  I've been looking at various clinics, but keep coming to a barrier whereby clinics will not treat single women.  Is this a very common problem?  I've looked at the HFEA website, but can't seem to find any comprehensive list of clinics that do treat single women.  It's so soul destroying to keep reading the phrase 'couples'... - backing up my worry that having children is an exclusive club that I'm not allowed to join.  Can anyone give me some pointers - or at least let me know of some good places that do treat women who have not been lucky enough to find a loving partner but do still wish to be a mother?  Many thanks.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

SCC, which city / county do you live in? There are a load of clinics that treat single women. . 

A-Mx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Scc often clinics say they won't treat single women but what they mean is that they don't do NHS traetment for singles.  If you are paying there are very few that won't treat you!  AS Inde says, let us know whereabouts you are & we can point you in the right direction....


----------



## scc39 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, that would be really helpful-it's a new world for me! I'm in Dover, Kent, so not too far from London or Essex.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

most London clinics do treat single women, look at the highest succes rates for your age etc and various treatments
Lister, CRGH, London women's clinic,  Zita West clinic (with Dr George Ndweke from CARE in Nottingham), Dr Gorgy  at the Fertility Academy, the Bridge, CRM and then most of the NHS Hospitals in London will take you as a paying pt - you can import sperm if they don't have their own sperm bank, as many of the FF girls have.
Good luck- look on the **** website as they have a clinic guide as to what each clinic offer, I would also go to some open evenings that clinics run for prospective clients.


----------

